

Apple To Cut Audio Plugs in Half To Enable Razor-Thin iPhone - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/8927/products/apple-to-cut-audio-plugs-in-half-to-enable-razor-thin-iphone

======
pedalpete
I highly doubt this. With Apple's history, I think they would dump the audio
plug completely in favor of bluetooth.

If you can't use bluetooth, then they'll force you to buy an adapter which
lets you use the 30 pin connector for headphones and mic.

On second thought, why don't all manufacturers do this? Isn't it time we get
rid of the headphone jack? I'm sure my micro-b usb port can do the job.

~~~
tjoff
I get the impression that bluetooth just is something modern smartphones
(read: locked down internet browsers) can't get right. And we still have
batteries in our phones..

As someone that uses bluetooth for music a lot, removing the headphone jack
seems about as innovating as removing the wired ethernet jack.

~~~
pedalpete
I understand where you're coming from, and the battery issue is probably the
largest obstacle.

I disagree with the wired-ethernet argument though, because without wifi, what
other option do you have for connecting to the internet? Without bluetooth,
you could use the 30-pin connector with an adapter to connect a pair of
headphones.

This isn't like connecting to the internet via usb or something obscure like
that, as lots of devices already use the 30-pin connector for audio i/o.

~~~
tjoff
"... as lots of devices already use the 30-pin connector for audio i/o."

Didn't know that :o But I just loath the idea of carrying around adapters. And
making yourself incompatible with all but apple sucks too, not being able to
lend out something or use a good pair of headphones. The twenty dollar
headsets are no problem, just buy a new pair (they will break soon anyway) but
if you've bought something better you are probably not feeling like replacing
them (and replace with what?).

And I doubt there really are many higher-end headphones with an 30-pin
connector, but I could be wrong.

Also, haven't apple agreed to use micro-usb? Or is that only for charging? :\

But of course I understand apples point of view, it kinda sucks that the audio
connector should limit the thickness of the device. But an own proprietary
connector? That will just limit the supply of decent hardware and again make
yourself incompatible with everything else. It's bad enough that we have two
different standards for 4-pin 3.5mm connectors.

And for the market to follow they must make up their own connector and then we
are trapped in a world full of cumbersome adapters that takes a lot of space
just to save a few millimeters on the device itself. (and really, how thin can
you make a smartphone with a large screen without it breaking in your pocket?
Is the 3.5mm jack really that big of a limiting factor? If you manage to cut
off one mm thanks to a new connector, is that worth it?)

Replacing the 3.5m jack is going to be, in the very best case, extremely
painful. Even if the whole world united and decided on a replacement connector
together. It's not something you do just by introducing a new iphone. Not that
that will stop apple, they have enough market share to create their own
ecosystem of cheap accessories (where apple is likely to get a cut of
everything).

